# pickup lines/compliments & their cultural implications



## irisheyes0583

I have long been interested in pickup lines & "compliments" in both my native language (English) and my adopted language (Spanish). I think it's a lot of fun to trade pickup lines with my Spanish-speaking friends, but I have always been struck by the fact that most pickup lines in English (at least the ones that are used most often) are overtly sexual and often rude while most in Spanish are sweet and romantic. 

I thought that it would be great fun to trade some of our favorite pickup lines and then discuss how they reflect (or if they reflect) their respective cultures.

Here's my go at it:

*English:*
All those curves, and me with no brakes.
If I told you that you had a great body, would you hold it against me?
Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
Gee, that's a nice set of legs, what time do they open?
Ya know, you look really hot! You must be real reason for global warming.

*Spanish:
* Las estrellas se apartarían al ver tus ojos.
Dejaré de amarte el día que un pintor dibuje el sonido de una lágrima al caer.
 Quisiera ser pensamiento y estar dentro de ti y así saber el momento en que te acuerdas de mí.
Ni aunque el cielo fuera hecho de papel y los océanos de tinta, no habría lugar para escribir lo que me haces sentir.


Mmm... I might be going out on a limb here, but I have found that in Latin American culture, emoting is more culturally acceptable and actually a normal way to conduct oneself. I know that this is a sweeping stereotype, so please don't attack me... I'm just making an observation!


----------



## BasedowLives

i'd say you're right considering most english pickup lines are along the lines of

Is that a mirror in your pocket?  Cause i can see myself in your pants!


----------



## irisheyes0583

Haha, I left some of the raunchier ones out b/c they make us Americans look like sex-crazed pigs!  But, if people are interested, of course we can open those up to discussion, too...


----------



## Québecissime

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> Gee, that's a nice set of legs, what time do they open?





 Lol... I wouldnt try this one in the surounding...


----------



## Isotta

In France this was surprising. Often when you walk down the street, guys will say, "Charming, absolutely charming," or, "Elegant! Mademoiselle, you are elegant!" Hearing this really surprised me, and I had to laugh. 

This is not to say that they don't sometimes say (much) worse.

Z.


----------



## geve

Isotta said:
			
		

> In France this was surprising. Often when you walk down the street, guys will say, "Charming, absolutely charming," or, "Elegant! Mademoiselle, you are elegant!" Hearing this really surprised me, and I had to laugh.
> 
> This is not to say that they don't sometimes say (much) worse.
> 
> Z.


or just hiss. As if you were their dog  or yell from the other side of the street (like you're going to stop and wait for them to come and speak to you), "hé mad'moiselle, mad'moiselle !"...
but then they're just trying to get your attention before actually saying their pick-up line, aren't they ? The problem is, most of the time, they aren't given the chance to speak further, so they have no sentence ready  

- hé mademoiselle, mademoiselle !
- [_for once, the "mademoiselle" stops_] oui ?
- euh, rien, euh.... vous êtes très jolie
 

As for famous French pick-up lines... I'll leave that to native gentlemen ! But I think French men are very jealous of their own techniques and believe that they have this unique and very personal way of seducing women... (I wrote "believe"  )


----------



## Silvia

I guess such "pick up" lines wouldn't be popular in Italy... any premade sentence would be out. The only one I can think of when you really have nothing better to start with is: Non ci siamo mai visti prima? (Did we ever meet before?) Or something like that...


----------



## el alabamiano

Well, it's not that I lack creative gab, but my most successful pickup line of all time:

I want to get to know you.

And in the compliment department:

You look good.

Now calm yourselves, ladies.  Calm yourselves.


----------



## Vanda

My friend heard one like this:

"Would you accept having coffee at my place? 
She said no, so he asked her:
What about a shower? "
 
Although she didn't accept the shower either, she said it was pretty
difficult saying no.


----------



## I.C.

My nowadays ex-wife used to have lots of problems with Mediterranean guys when she was going somewhere on her own - in Germany. Many of the guys or boys were of Turkish origin. Often groups of adolescents, members trying to assure themselves and their peers of their masculinity. A real pest. Problems with groping Italians, too. In my opinion it’s related to machismo.

Cultural implications: Wolf-whistling and stupid pick-up lines directed at random strangers in public is just unacceptable behaviour. Should someone make this a habit, he shouldn’t be too surprised to get slapped in the face sooner or later. Or even curb-stomped if the girl this kind of attention is directed at after all isn’t alone and has the right (or wrong) kind of friends. 

Acutally been whistled after myself on the streets or called a "schöner Mann" or "guapo" occasionally, usually by groups of olive-skinned girls, but even by some girls of German origin. Rare, though. That's OK, I'm in a different position, just take it as a compliment. I know they won't become obnoxious or a worry.

In bars and such: Why bother to use silly lines? Not very creative, no matter how creative the line is, in my opinion.


----------



## irisheyes0583

I.C. said:
			
		

> In bars and such: *Why bother to use silly lines*? Not very creative, no matter how creative the line is, in my opinion.


Awww... don't burst so many bubbles! Actually, I think pickup lines can be very cute (most specifically the corny ones), especially if delivered with a smile! However, I do have a well-developed (and slightly dirty) sense of humor, so I can't speak for all women, but do I love the classics:

"*Could I touch your belly button... from the inside?*" (This is actually one of my favorites & makes me laugh out loud)

"*Man*: Please give it back.
*         Woman*: Give what back?
*         Man*: My breath"

"*I know you've lost your virginity, but can I have the box it came in?*"

These are *funny*, and that's why they work. No, they will not get a woman to sleep with you, but some of them *may* get her to smile and ask you to sit down.  (However, it must be clear that you are *completely joking *and don't actually expect to touch her from the inside or have her "box"!!!)

On a different note, related to the whistling: In Costa Rica, I got hissed at! We're talking full-on snake hisses. But, as my Costa Rican sister told me, it's not meant to be offensive... it just shows that someone thinks you're attractive. Same goes for whistling and catcalls in the States: you can be offended and huffy, or you can take it as a compliment. I have _never_ had a whistler/catcaller actually approach me (and certainly not in an aggressive, you-should-be-afraid-now way), so I just take whistles, catcalls, and pickup lines in stride, accept them as "compliments", and usually throw the men a friendly smile.


----------



## Vanda

Quoting IC


> Cultural implications: Wolf-whistling and stupid pick-up lines directed at random strangers in public is just unacceptable behaviour. Should someone make this a habit, he shouldn’t be too surprised to get slapped in the face sooner or later.


 
About the cultural implications, it's interesting noticing how different
cultures react to the _latinolike_ approach, for example, I know there
are other cultures behaving this macho way.
A girl here (most of them) would find it flattering being approached
this way (like latin people do). She'd thing someting 's wrong with
her if men don't. Yes, this is the macho culture. _Some _older 
women think they are completely 'out of the race" if they don't 
hear a whistle at them or a pick-up line in the street. 
Again , this is very cultural.


----------



## kiro

Maybe a good one to use on rock chicks:

*Is that a ladder in your tights/stocking, or a Stairway to Heaven?*


----------



## irisheyes0583

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Well, it's not that I lack creative gab, but my most successful pickup line of all time:
> 
> I want to get to know you.
> 
> And in the compliment department:
> 
> You look good.
> 
> Now calm yourselves, ladies.  Calm yourselves.



Hehehe... very smooooth.


----------



## Fernando

As I said in other threads, I consider that piropos (compliments) tend to be rude and, in order to avoid problems should never be used with unknown people.

Just as an example, if I used in Spain the nice compliments described by Irish in #11 I would be spit, slapped, beaten and then kicked out the disco.

Another reason is my compliments panoplia is as big as "El alabamiano"'s.


----------



## I.C.

Vanda said:
			
		

> A girl here (most of them) would find it flattering being approached this way


 Well, my wife thought those guys were disgusting sleaze-bags and nothing else. When the bother got a bit too much she got into the habit of telling them to f* off right off the bat after the first stupid remark. Can you imagine what it can be like for an attractive blonde lady? She wasn't and isn't prude, by the way, neither am I. Actually, I venture to say the average American, Briton, Brazilian or generically Latin or Mediterranean person is more prude than I am.


			
				irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> it's not meant to be offensive... it just shows that someone thinks
> you're attractive


 Now, I expect you to at least partially attribute my attitude to a presumed general seriousness of Germans, but I think it just indicates women are considered game and the guys feel the need to reassure themselves and others of their masulinity. 
Let me put it this way, if a man tries to keep his sisters and daughters under his thumb, yet whistles after girls, tries to chat them up and tries to bed any female he can get - then I have zero sympathies for him.

P.S.: Simply to avoid being called xenophobic I will add that I actually have somewhat Mediterranean looks.


----------



## Ratona

I share the opinion of I.C.

Although I don't look Mediterranean  I'm the sort who gets the "What beautiful blue eyes you have" line


----------



## Fernando

I look Mediterranean and I am mediterranean and I dislike compliments. "Mediterranean" is hardly a unifying description. I have nothing in common with a Syrian, a Israeli or a Croatian.


----------



## irisheyes0583

I.C. said:
			
		

> Well, my wife thought those guys were disgusting sleaze-bags and nothing else. When the bother got a bit too much she got into the habit of telling them to f* off right off the bat after the first stupid remark. Can you imagine what it can be like for an attractive blonde lady? She wasn't and isn't prude, by the way, neither am I. Actually, I venture to say the average American, Briton, Brazilian or generically Latin or Mediterranean person is more prude than I am.
> Now, I expect you to at least partially attribute my attitude to a presumed general seriousness of Germans, but I think it just indicates women are considered game and the guys feel the need to reassure themselves and others of their masulinity.
> Let me put it this way, if a man tries to keep his sisters and daughters under his thumb, yet whistles after girls, tries to chat them up and tries to bed any female he can get - then I have zero sympathies for him.
> 
> P.S.: Simply to avoid being called xenophobic, I will add that I actually have Mediterranean looks.



Absolutely. I was simply saying that the mere whistling or catcalling isn't offensive in & of itself.


----------



## nanel

You sure would be Fernando  

I've heard some here (in Spain). I remember some:

- Estás más buena que yo (you're hotter than myself). This boy made me laugh, but it was quite rude.

A very polite one (but I just heard it once in my life, and you hear compliments everyday in Spain):

- Es usted muy guapa, señorita (you are very pretty, lady).

Then when they are just trying to get your attention:

- Rubia (Blonde) I really hate this one.
- Whe-he. I feel like being treated like a cow.

Then the imaginatives ones:

- Camina por la sombra que los bombones se derriten al sol
- Las mujeres tan hermosas como tú son las que incitaron a los cavernícolas a pintar
- Quien fuera helado para derretirse en tu boca

And so on...


----------



## I.C.

Fernando said:
			
		

> I have nothing in common with a Syrian, a Israeli or a Croatian.


 Neither would I assume or suggest you do. Nor would I simply have assumed you make use of piropos before you said you don't.


----------



## JazzByChas

Judging from what I'm reading below, the Spanish lines are more gentile than the AE/BE versions...
I would only say that if you enjoy pick-up lines, be ready to be picked up, or to have to tell someone "No"...

Having been married for a while, I don't think of or use pickup lines...
except with my wife, of course ) ), and they would be too corny to mention here....



			
				irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I have long been interested in pickup lines & "compliments" in both my native language (English) and my adopted language (Spanish). I think it's a lot of fun to trade pickup lines with my Spanish-speaking friends, but I have always been struck by the fact that most pickup lines in English (at least the ones that are used most often) are overtly sexual and often rude while most in Spanish are sweet and romantic.
> 
> I thought that it would be great fun to trade some of our favorite pickup lines and then discuss how they reflect (or if they reflect) their respective cultures.
> 
> Here's my go at it:
> 
> *English:*
> All those curves, and me with no brakes.
> If I told you that you had a great body, would you hold it against me?
> Do you believe in love at first sight, or should I walk by again?
> Gee, that's a nice set of legs, what time do they open?
> Ya know, you look really hot! You must be real reason for global warming.
> 
> *Spanish:*
> Las estrellas se apartarían al ver tus ojos.
> Dejaré de amarte el día que un pintor dibuje el sonido de una lágrima al caer.
> Quisiera ser pensamiento y estar dentro de ti y así saber el momento en que te acuerdas de mí.
> Ni aunque el cielo fuera hecho de papel y los océanos de tinta, no habría lugar para escribir lo que me haces sentir.
> 
> 
> Mmm... I might be going out on a limb here, but I have found that in Latin American culture, emoting is more culturally acceptable and actually a normal way to conduct oneself. I know that this is a sweeping stereotype, so please don't attack me... I'm just making an observation!


----------



## irisheyes0583

JazzByChas said:
			
		

> I would only say that if you enjoy pick-up lines, be ready to be picked up, or to have to tell someone "No"...


Yes, but I doubt that many men are going to ask if I like pickup lines before laying one on me!  Hehe... I know what you're saying though.

I agree that Spanish piropos seem to be gentler, although I'm sure there are some raunchy ones out there. I love Spanish piropos and while I can see how hissing/whistling might not be well-received, I cannot fathom how a woman could resist smiling when she hears, "*Ojala que fuera una lagrima para que pudiera nacer en tu ojo, vivir en tu mejilla, y morir en tus labios*." So sweet!


----------



## geve

I heard a good one today in the subway. Unfortunately I had to refuse the invitation, to go straight back to my computer and share it with you  

(businessy tone / pollster style) "_Mademoiselle, auriez-vous quelques instants à m'accorder pour que nous fassions plus ample connaissance ? C'est gratuit et sans engagement_"
(Ms, would you have a few minutes so that we can get to know each other ? It is free and no strings attached)

On the cultural aspect, I have noticed that I get more often lines such as "vous êtes charmante/ravissante" from men with arab or african origins... Does cultural origin have an influence on a) the kind of women you like or b) the inclination to tell women when you find them pretty - that's a debate that could be sensible, and slightly off topic


----------



## JazzByChas

Interesting...a "taking a poll" come-on...so one could say,
"I'm conducting a poll of all women who are desirable, and you have won the prize...call me at xxx-xxxx to claim your prize..."  

Well, I do know that "tall, dark, and handsome" men (i.e. from the southern countries/continents) do find fairer women very interesting...

I myself would have to do take a little more time before I say that a woman is "ravissante/charmante, etc", because I don't trust any woman until I have interrogated her throughly... )




			
				geve said:
			
		

> On the cultural aspect, I have noticed that I get more often lines such as "vous êtes charmante/ravissante" from men with arab or african origins... Does cultural origin have an influence on a) the kind of women you like or b) the inclination to tell women when you find them pretty - that's a debate that could be sensible, and slightly off topic


----------



## geve

but, in order to be able to interrogate the woman thoroughly (which I'm sure is what you meant ), you might need a good pick-up line !


----------



## JazzByChas

In truth, I don't usually use a "pick-up" line...I think these are if you want to end up "consummating" the relationship...

Even if I were in a postion to, I find the best line is just a good conversation starter, e.g. "_I agree with that article you are reading about "the burning of the cars by the rioters...don't you think that this has been completely blown out of proportion...?"_ and the conversation (hopefully) continues... 

Now, since I am a married man <and don't intend to "consummate" a relationship thus>, any married man who _*was*_ to "pick-up" someone would have to be discussed in a thread about affairs and mistresses.... 



			
				geve said:
			
		

> but, in order to be able to interrogate the woman thoroughly (which I'm sure is what you meant ), you might need a good pick-up line !


----------



## lingo95

I was talking on a pay phone in Brazil to my mom in the States.  A painter and his buddy were waiting to use the phone, and sorta staring at me as I jabbered away in English.  When I saw them staring I told them there was another phone down the road if they needed it immediately.  Then he asked me who I was talking to, and I said "My mother" to which he replied "My mother-in-law..."  I just smiled, they went on their way, and I wasn't offended or scared, just slightly amused and complimented.

I didn't find the machismo in Brazil to be overwhelming, I took the occasional comment or look as a compliment, gave the ole bunda a shake and kept on walking.


----------



## irisheyes0583

lingo95 said:
			
		

> Then he asked me who I was talking to, and I said "My mother" to which he replied "My mother-in-law..."  I just smiled, they went on their way, and I wasn't offended or scared, just slightly amused and complimented.




Haha! When I was dating a Costa Rican, he always called his mother my "mother-in-law" and my mother his "mother-in-law". I always thought that was very endearing. Similarly, there is a song by Ricardo Arjona, Te Guste o No, in which two of the lines are "te dije que me gustabas para nuera de mama" (I told you I wanted you to be my mother's daughter-in-law) and "te dije que me gustabas para cuñada de mi hermana" (I told you I wanted you to be my sister's sister-in-law).  

So now I pose a question: is this common among Latin American/Brazilian culture, or are these two occurrences relatively unique?


----------



## geve

that one is interesting ! 
I have the feeling that in France, we would more likely hear "je veux que tu sois la mère de mes enfants" (I want you to be the mother of my children)... maybe because belles-mères (mothers in law) are usually seen as a source of trouble more than anything else


----------



## nanel

geve said:
			
		

> that one is interesting !
> I have the feeling that in France, we would more likely hear "je veux que tu sois la mère de mes enfants" (I want you to be the mother of my children)... maybe because belles-mères (mothers in law) are usually seen as a source of trouble more than anything else


 
Yes, in Spain they also use that one when they really want to be romantic, but it's quite normal to say that your boyfriend/girlfriend's mother is your mother in law. My husband used to say so when we weren't married.


----------



## Talant

JazzByChas said:


> Judging from what I'm reading below, the Spanish lines are more gentile than the AE/BE versions...



Hello Jazz,

No there are some "pickup" lines in Spanish that are guaranteed to pickup a kick in the crotch. They're usually said by construction workers (obreros) as they're safe behind a fence and equipped with full armor (helmet, boots,...)

Some of them are
"Estás más buena que una ensalada pero te falta el jugo de mi pepino"
"Dime quién es tu ginecólogo para chuparle el dedo"
"Eso son carnes y no las que echa mi madre al cocido"
"Te comería y me cosería el culo para no cagarte"

Bye


----------



## Chipiron

Talant said:


> Hello Jazz,
> 
> No there are some "pickup" lines in Spanish that are guaranteed to pickup a kick in the crotch. They're usually said by construction workers (obreros) as they're safe behind a fence and equipped with full armor (helmet, boots,...)
> 
> Some of them are
> "Estás más buena que una ensalada pero te falta el jugo de mi pepino"
> "Dime quién es tu ginecólogo para chuparle el dedo"
> "Eso son carnes y no las que echa mi madre al cocido"
> "Te comería y me cosería el culo para no cagarte"
> 
> Bye


 
I would never considered those as a compliment and I think they would never work. Tehy are so disgusting!!! Aghhh!!  



			
				irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I agree that Spanish piropos seem to be gentler, although I'm sure there are some raunchy ones out there. I love Spanish piropos and while I can see how hissing/whistling might not be well-received, I cannot fathom how a woman could resist smiling when she hears, "*Ojala que fuera una lagrima para que pudiera nacer en tu ojo, vivir en tu mejilla, y morir en tus labios*." So sweet!


 
I don´t like this kind of compliments. For me, they are quite mushy (well, I must say very mushy (is this the correct word for "cursi"??)). 
Besides, if a man tells me that, it probably wouldn´t work as it sounds so "I read it in a book and I´m going to say it to a girl". I prefer more espontaneous things..




			
				geve said:
			
		

> I heard a good one today in the subway. Unfortunately I had to refuse the invitation, to go straight back to my computer and share it with you
> 
> (businessy tone / pollster style) "_Mademoiselle, auriez-vous quelques instants à m'accorder pour que nous fassions plus ample connaissance ? C'est gratuit et sans engagement_"
> (Ms, would you have a few minutes so that we can get to know each other ? It is free and no strings attached)



This is quite good!! The tone, the situation, the ending.... 



			
				nanel said:
			
		

> Estás más buena que yo (you're hotter than myself). This boy made me laugh, but it was quite rude.


 

A variation of the so well-worn "Estás más buena que el pan". It could be ok and make you smile, but, as all compliments, it depends on the tone with which it is said.


Cheers,


P.S. Please, correct my mistakes


----------



## badgrammar

Y'know, I have gotten in the habit of, most of the time, responding to what some consider pick-up lines, but I'd say they are closer to this idea of "piropos".  If you're walking down the street and a guy says "Ravissante, madamoiselle", or some variation thereof, and you say back to him "Merci beaucoup", do you know what will happen? 

Absolutely nothing.  He smiles because you acknowledged that he, as a fellow human being, said something to you.  You smile, because it is nice to get a compliment, even from a stranger.  And then you keep going, and he stays where he is.  It's win-win.

I used to ignore the "bonjour!" or other lines, and it actually got me in more trouble - the person, offended by the fact that I pretended he wasn't even there, would shout after me "Quoi, tu sais pas parler...?" "Quoi, t'aime pas les arabes?".  I almost understand, because it would be offensive to speak to someone and not even be acknowledged.

No too long ago I was goint to work in the 9th district.  There were two cnstruction workers, and one of them, much older than me, gave me a compliment, I said thank you and smiled, then he made a funny (not offensive) remark, and we bantered back and forth for maybe 15 seconds.  We both laughed, it was fun and funny and harmless.  He had no intention of trying to pick me up, he was just having fun. I could have pretended I didn't hear him, but why?  Doesn't that show I'm intimidated/scared/afraid of a man addressing me? 

I wouldn't dream of giving a guy that kind of power! 

So, except in some sort of late-night in a dark alley situation, I'd say a confident, strong woman need have no fear and need take no offence at comments by strangers that are meant to flatter (unless they are vulgar or rude, of course - but that never happens to me).  It's ultimately very anti-feminist to do so.  





geve said:


> I heard a good one today in the subway. Unfortunately I had to refuse the invitation, to go straight back to my computer and share it with you
> 
> (businessy tone / pollster style) "_Mademoiselle, auriez-vous quelques instants à m'accorder pour que nous fassions plus ample connaissance ? C'est gratuit et sans engagement_"
> (Ms, would you have a few minutes so that we can get to know each other ? It is free and no strings attached)
> 
> On the cultural aspect, I have noticed that I get more often lines such as "vous êtes charmante/ravissante" from men with arab or african origins... Does cultural origin have an influence on a) the kind of women you like or b) the inclination to tell women when you find them pretty - that's a debate that could be sensible, and slightly off topic


----------



## maxiogee

The problem with pick-up lines is…
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
would you really want to have a relationship with someone who falls for pick-up lines?


----------



## badgrammar

I dunno, Maxi, you look thirsty, can I buy you a drink, luv?


----------



## Kajjo

maxiogee said:


> The problem with pick-up lines is...
> would you really want to have a relationship with someone who falls for pick-up lines?


Your are absolutely right, I wouldn't. However, who says this is all about _relations_? Probably most pick-up lines are talking _about a glass of milk, not about purchasing a cow_, if you understand this old German saying.

Kajjo


----------



## Jigoku no Tenshi

Even if I know that in Spanish there are a lot of romantic pickip lines, we also have a lot of disgusting but pretty funny pick up lines, the one  "All those curves, and me with no brakes." literally translated as "Tantas curvas, y yo sin frenos" is kind of old fashion but pretty used, but it all depends of the person who says it and the person who you're telling the line 

I remember one that I used, that it could bue soft or hard as you like, I told a female friend who wore a pretty tight pants "Pareces un Bombon, Es muy bonita la envoltura pero lo rico es lo que esta adentro"(You look like a Candy, the wrapper is cute, but the tasty is what it's inside), My male friends started to teasing me, telling "Ernesto quiere Bombon"(Ernesto wants Candy), and the girls aroud took it as a sweet thing.

There are ones very disgusting and others very sweet in Spanish, but it all depends mainly of the culture of the guy who says that pickup line


----------



## vickey

Es tan tarde que no tengo ganas de traducir esto al inglés, pero para quienes hablen español, tengo dos piropos:

Uno lindo.... "Usted pasa y me deja todo regado de pétalos"
... y uno no tanto: "Quien fuera padre Hurtado para darle hasta que doliera" (Creo que este sólo lo entienden los chilenos...)

xD


----------



## quickquestion

irisheyes0583 said:


> Haha! When I was dating a Costa Rican, he always called his mother my "mother-in-law" and my mother his "mother-in-law". I always thought that was very endearing. Similarly, there is a song by Ricardo Arjona, Te Guste o No, in which two of the lines are "te dije que me gustabas para nuera de mama" (I told you I wanted you to be my mother's daughter-in-law) and "te dije que me gustabas para cuñada de mi hermana" (I told you I wanted you to be my sister's sister-in-law).
> 
> So now I pose a question: is this common among Latin American/Brazilian culture, or are these two occurrences relatively unique?




So I realize this is a rather old post, but I found it so curious I had to respond. My boyfriend is Costa Rican as well, and he always refers to my mother as his mother-in-law, my brother his brother-in-law, etc; same thing goes for his family. I feel like it must be a cultural thing at least in part, especially because although he didn't do it right from the beginning, our relationship isn't serious enough to talk about marriage. It definitely would have freaked me out if he had been American and saying those things to me, though...curious...

And he likes to sing Ricardo Arjona songs for me sometimes- how funny! (Ella y el being the preferred one)


----------



## ayupshiplad

lingo95 said:


> I didn't find the machismo in Brazil to be overwhelming, I took the occasional comment or look as a compliment, gave the ole bunda a shake and kept on walking.


 
Lucky you 

I worked in this restaurant with a load of Brazilians for a few months and they just appeared to be soooo sleazy with all their chat up lines. 

I guess because British women are generally unused to getting chatted up (irrespective of looks etc) because our men aren't really that direct (generally!) it's hard not to feel flattered when you hear "Oi, gatinha, you look beautiful every day" whenever you go into work 

However, (and I do hope this is not off-topic!) whilst 'latino' chat up lines are generally a lot sweeter than British and American ones, I think ours are more...sincere! They don't try to completely blind you by compliments as much as other nationalities I don't think, which some people don't like, but which I personally prefer as it just seems more genuine! They just seem to try to make you laugh  

In France I think it's quite different altogether. I think the men there maybe have the right mix of latino and British/American when it comes to chat-up lines!


----------

